# Will we be able to teach our new generations to fish



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Just another way we are creating our own demise????

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120920-are-we-running-out-of-fish


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

It's very helpful to copy and paste the article or at least the main text rather than just post a link. Some are using dial-up internet and others using itty-bitty machines with small screens.

It's a thought provoking article. I'd like to see more corroboration just to know it isn't some "the sky is falling" alarmist BS from some group with an axe to grind.

Thanks for bringing it up.

Steve


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting ....

And like Steve said, one must stop and think. We have so many groups out there today that would be more than happy to stop all fishing & hunting (and spinning of wool :gaah.

What came to my mind was the number of fish farms in Virginia, we have two in our area ... Plus a shrimp farm and another (shrimp farm) getting ready to open. 

Just thinking out loud ...


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

Most should be able to see through this. Conservation is good, control is not.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not too worried. There is a very large lake near me, along with a major river. We've got two ponds 100 yards from the house, then another two on my uncle's place, and another one on my aunt's...plus all of the neighbor's ponds. My boy will learn to fish....


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I took my soon to be 3 year old out for the first time a few weeks ago, i caught one small fish and he caught some rocks he found. LOL I hope he will be able to fish.


----------

